# Carpet Beetles Identified



## courtneyparkery (Aug 20, 2020)

I just wanted to post this here to help anyone who has been dealing with feeling pinprick sensations and like something is crawling on you that you can't see and you don't have any physical bites. After months, I found these (pic, the bottom left two bugs), and pest control identified them as definitely carpet beetles. Also, I had black flecks that were NOT possibly balls of fluff or cloth; they were black flecks in my dryer lint, which was a sign of carpet beetles he said. 









His spray took care of them, every Friday for four weeks. He used a different spray every time.

(I also have some kind of mite recently identified that feels much different: more like a swarm and itchy and they are fumigating next week).

But the carpet beetles were taken care of. And here's a picture of them to the human eye.


----------

